# Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz



## Engelfee (9. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Ihr  Lieben, 

bin schon seit ca. 2 Jahren anonym unter Euch, lese fleissig mit und bin ab und an ganz neidisch über Eure tollen Teiche. Ich selbst besitze einen Miniteich (Teichschale) mit 1000 Litern und versuche nun schon seit 2 Jahren eine schöne Bepflanzung hinzubekommen, was mir bis heute aber noch nicht gelungen ist 

Diese 10 cm schmale Pflanzrinne am Teich ist einfach zu schmal, da wachsen die Pflanzen (zumindest bei mir) sehr, sehr spärlich. Ich bin jetzt dazu übergegangen, meine Pflanzen außerhalb in die Erde einzusetzen, ich hoffe, daß ich hier mehr Glück habe. 

Was prächtig gedeiht, und das ist der Grund, warum ich heute schreibe, ist mein Tannenwedel. Er breitet sich so richtig schön im Teich aus, die Pflanzschalen, die ich ihm spendiert habe, waren quasi für die Katz    Was mich nun wundert, sind diese "weissen" Wedel, die er überall hat. Sind das Algen, die sich drumrum gewickelt haben?

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ziemlich mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen. Da ich keine Fische im Teich habe, ist mein Teich ansonsten schön klar, nur von diesen Algen gab es im letzten Jahr einiges abzufischen.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich den Tannenwedel rausnehmen und die "weissen" Wedel einfach abschneiden soll. Was meint ihr? Würde das Sinn machen? Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder an, wo ihr a) erkennen könnt, wie das aussieht und b) wieviel davon betroffen ist (zweiteres ist leider unscharf, die Kamera stellt wohl auf die Wasseroberfläche scharf).


Nun noch eine weitere Frage zu meiner Randbepflanzung: durch den kalten Winter sieht die Randbepflanzung ziemlich "tot" aus. Ich habe mehrere Zwergbinsen in der schmalen Pflanzzone, wo sich noch überhaupt nichts zeigt. Muß ich die rausmachen oder kann ich noch hoffen? 


Auch habe ich im Teich einige Tausendblätter. Die Wedel, die an der Oberfläche waren, sind natürlich abgefroren. An den Unterwasserwedeln sind rote Spitzen zu erkennen. Ich habe das mal als "Lebenszeichen" gedeutet. Hab ich das richtig interpretiert?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Unterstützung! 
Und natürlich noch  

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude,

und herzlich Willkommen hier am Teich.

Die weißen Wedel würde ich abschneiden, allerdings unter Wasser, die Pflanze hat sich etabliert, lass sie lieber, wo sie ist. Die roten Spitzen am Tausenblatt sind die neuen Triebe, das siehst Du völlig richtig. 

Du hast Pflanzen aus dem Teich jetzt ausserhalb eingepflanzt? Ich hoffe, Du hast Maßnahmen getroffen, damit es feucht genug bleibt?


----------



## Engelfee (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Christine,

sogar Antwort am Ostermontag - vielen Dank!

Das mit den weißen Wedeln werde ich dann Unterwasser machen...danke für den Tipp.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur die __ Sumpfdotterblume rausgepflanzt, die anderen Pflanzen hab ich neu eingesetzt  (Heuchera, __ Eidechsenschwanz, Blauriesin). Habe jetzt noch einen Farn sowie Alchemilla bestellt. Wär doch gelacht, wenn es nicht klappen würde und ich den Teich nicht bewachsen bekäme. Hast Du noch einen Tipp, was die Ränder etwas zumacht, aber nicht allzuhoch wird?

Schönen Ostermontag noch!

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Versuch mal Münzkraut (oder __ Pfennigkraut) an den Rändern, bei mir wuchert das in den schmalsten Ritzen!


----------



## pema (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude,
ich wünschte mir, dass meine Tannenwedel schon so aussähen wie deine

Bei der __ Zwergbinse sollten sich langsam grüne Neuaustriebe zeigen...aber ich rede nur von meinen Pflanzen - vielleicht sind deine später dran.

Für unschöne Übergänge würde ich auch __ Pfennigkraut empfehlen. Der 'Übergang' sollte nur nicht zu breit sein, denn schwarzes Plastik wird im Sommer sehr heiß und das schafft auch kein Pfennigkraut

petra


----------



## Engelfee (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem __ Pfennigkraut. Das gefällt mir sehr gut, da werd ich mal nach schauen, wo ich das herbekomme 

Ich hänge Euch mal noch zwei Fotos an von der Anfangsphase des Teichs. Alles Grüne am Rand wie __ Pfeilkraut und zwei Kallas sind mittlerweile kaputt, alles andere mickert 

Wie gesagt, habe ich jetzt einige Pflanzen in die Kiesumrandung reingepflanzt. Aber wenn ich so sehe, wie manche Teiche innerhalb eines Jahres zuwuchern, wundere ich mich schon, warum bei mir so gar nix tut  



Traude


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude,
bei mir  wachsen im Ufergraben die Pflanzen auch nur so gut, weil dieser sehr nährstoffreich
ist.
Was Du z. B. ausprobieren könntest - wäre einen Graben in deinem Kiesbereich machen
und dort eine Teichfolie einbauen.
Diese könntest Du dann als Sumpfzone gestalten und dort richtig schöne Uferpflanzen einpflan-
zen.  
Z.B. __ Blutweiderich, Pfeilblatt, __ Hechtkraut .....  - Deine Sumpfzone sollte allerdings minimum eine
Tiefe von 20 cm - besser wären noch 30 cm - haben.
Diese müsstest Du allerdings bei längerer Trockenheit 1 x vllt. wöchentlich etwas nachgiessen.
Aber das wirst Du ja bei Deinem Teich auch bei längerer Trockenheit machen.
Das wäre in meinen Augen schnell gemacht und dann könntest Du die idealen Bedingungen
für Sumpfpflanzen schaffen.

LG Markus


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude.

Nur mal so als Anregung, was bei einem Miniteichrand bezüglich "gut tarnen" möglich ist: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9


----------



## Engelfee (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Markus,

das ist eine Möglichkeit - werd ich mal meinem Schatzi vorschlagen, was er dazu meint. Auf die Idee bin ich jetzt noch gar nicht gekommen 

Hallo Anett, 

super - ja, da kann man wirklich einiges machen....werd nochmal ein bißchen stöbern, um noch einige Pflanzennamen rauszufinden. Die Balance in einem solchen Miniteich zu finden, ist gar nicht soooo einfach - das hab ich schon gemerkt 

Schönen Abend noch 

Traude :cu


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude!

Als ich mir Deine Fotos betrachtet habe, kam mir sofort der Gedanke: purer Kies, keine Nährstoffe.....es liegt nicht an den Pflanzen, zumindest wenn unter dem Kies nicht noch anderes Substrat ist. Ich würde die Pflanzen in Gartenerde setzen (welche bei uns sehr lehmig ist) und, wenn der Pflanzstreifen zu schmal ist, einfach große schwarze Plastikblumentöpfe bzw. unten angebohrte schwarze Maurer-Eimer mit Erde füllen und so auf Ziegelsteine in den Teich setzen, dass die optimale Höhe erreicht ist. Ich habe vor drei Jahren zusätzlich zum Fischteich einen kleinen Pflanzenteich in ähnlicher Größe und Tiefe wie Deiner angelegt und einfach etliche Töpfe mit im Garten ausgegrabenen Pflanzen mit Erdballen (Zebragras, Bergenie, Vergissmeinnicht) hineingestellt, und dazu noch Pflanzen aus meinem großen Teich in Töpfe gepflanzt (__ Wasserminze, Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel, Binse), also quasi alles, was als Stauden übrig war und nasse Füße verträgt.  Alles in allem war von Beginn an sehr viel an Erde in diesem Teich. Ich befürchtete erst für ein paar Wochen trübe Brühe bis zur Klärung, aber zu meiner Überraschung war das Wasser vom allerersten Tag an glasklar und die Pflanzen wuchsen gut. Ein Jahr später habe ich ihn dann zum Pflanzenfilter für den Fischteich umfunktioniert, indem das grobgefilterte Wasser über diesen Pflanzenteich wieder in den großen Teich geleitet wird, da kamen dann richtig Nährstoffe hinzu und die Vegetation explodierte...seitdem ist auch das Wasser im Großen glasklar bis zum Boden.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich das mit dem Pflanzenteich nie bereut, denn für sehr kleines Geld, ohne Technik und unter Verwendung aller möglichen vorhandenen Pflanzen, die zum Wegwerfen zu schade waren, ist ein Biotop für __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen- und andere Larven entstanden. Einmal hab ich sogar einen 20cm __ Goldfisch unbeabsichtig dort großgezogen. Er muss als Laich am Kescher dort hineingekommen sein und hat sich dick und rund gefuttert als alleiniger Herrscher im Revier. Nach zwei Jahren habe ich ihn umgesiedelt, um psychische Schäden infolge der Einsamkeit zu vermeiden..

Versuchs 's doch mal!
LG Ina


----------



## Engelfee (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Ina,

versteh einer die Wasserwelt  

Hier im Forum hab ich "gelernt", daß ich keine Erde einbringen soll, damit die Nährstoffe das Algenwachstum nicht ankurbeln und ich besser mit ungewaschenem Sand pflanzen soll....Und nun schreibst Du genau das Gegenteil, was aber bei Dir zu vollem Erfolg führt  

Wenn ich meine Sumpfzone so anschaue, muß ich Dir Recht geben. Ich werde zukünftig mit Erde pflanzen  

Jetzt ist beim Durchlesen Deines Postings noch folgende Frage aufgetaucht. Ich habe bei Werner letztes Frühjahr eine Seerose bestellt und die in den Baueimer eingepflanzt - allerdings ohne den Boden vorher durchlöchert zu haben. Soll ich das noch nachholen? Die Seerose wächst nämlich trotz Dünger nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte - letztes Jahr waren im Herbst schon alle Blätter weg (und Blüten hatte ich glaube ich 3 Stück). 

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Hallo Traude!

Die Löcher habe ich nur in die Eimer gebohrt, welche nicht komplett unter Wasser stehen, da sie ja ansonsten keine Verbindung mit dem Wasser haben. Das ist z.B. bei den feuchtigkeitsliebenden Gartenstauden und Gräsern der Fall, da schauen die Eimer so 5-10 cm aus dem Wasser. Die Töpfe für Seerosen und andere Wasserpflanzen stehen bei mir voll unter Wasser, so dass es keiner Löcher bedarf. Ich glaube, die Experten sagten, dass Seerosen die Nährstoffe eh nicht aus dem Wasser ziehen, sondern immer nur aus dem Substrat, in dem sie sitzen. Deshalb düngen viele ihre Seerosen auch mit Düngekegeln. Das habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert.
Was die Algen anbelangt, ist das schon richtig, dass die Gartenerde ihr Wachstum begünstigt. Da kommt es dann auf das Verhältnis an. Hast Du viele Pflanzen, werden sie auf kurz oder lang den Algen die Nährstoffe nehmen, so dass diese wieder zurückgehen..

LG Ina


----------



## Engelfee (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Dankeschön, Ina

Dann muß ich keine Löcher bohren 

LG

Traude


----------



## ina1912 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

wir wollen dann aber auch fotos von den erfolgen sehen! 

lg ina


----------



## Engelfee (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Hilfe - Pflanzenbesatz*

Na klar, aber Du weißt doch, am Gras ziehen hilft einfach nix


----------

